# Virtual fax



## mattmacg

I have a small business and I want to send out a fax to increase my sales. I know fax is passé but most of the business clients are older and not up to date with technology. Fax is the best way to get their attention. 

What is the cheapest way to send out a mass fax? I want to contact about 300 people. It will probably be a once off but I may send another batch in 6 months if all goes well. 

A few places like blueface.ie have virtual fax, but their is a monthly fee. I only want to send the fax out once.


----------



## Eblanoid

http://www.popfax.com


----------



## ariidae

We use www.efax.com and I never have a problem with it.


----------



## BetterBiz

If you are just looking at bulk fax sending then you might want to look at something like [broken link removed] they have different pricing plans which may suit you.

Good luck


----------



## TwoWheels

Will your potential customers appreciate you sending spam and using up their fax paper?

I know if you sent me a spam fax, you would instantly go on my list of "Suppliers never to use"

Sorry, but it is something to consider.


----------



## Hans

I second that I make it a point to ring these people up  venting my displeasure in receiving unsolicited faxes I know this is a major problems for other business people I know too and certainly wouldn't be doing business with the sender.


----------



## mattmacg

Thanks for replies and positive suggestions. I have gone with iflow. Their prices are low and it is very easy to use. 
I am very aware of sending unsolicited faxes and know that it can be junk. But at present it is the best way to get my business running. I only intend sending out one fax initially. I am aware that if you pester people it will give them a reason to not use my business. It's a fine line between trying to market and becoming junk mail. I am learning a lot about business. 
I am also including an opt out options if people don't want to recieve anything.


----------

